# How can I tone down a gold sequin dress?



## simone1710 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have just bought a Gold sequin dress (picture of it is shown) for a christmas party this year, but i am worried it is going to be too 'sparkly' and i might stand out a little too much - does anyone know what i could wear or use to tone it down a little?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2008)

I moved this to the fashion forum for you






I would go with black shoes, not too high and fairly plain accessories - since there is a black belt on the dress it will still look matching without going over the top


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow!! That's an awesome dress... Going to look fantastic and hard to tone down.. How about a knit or wolven shawl? Maybe in a black with some gold threads?


----------



## simone1710 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, i have got some black court shoes with a shiny gold heel that match perfectly, i didnt know if this would make me stand out even more though! im worried that it is too much just for a christmas party, were meant to be going for a meal at an italian restaurant then going clubbing afterwards, do you think i should wear some sort of cardigan to cover it up a little?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm. Depends. Can we see the shoes?

LOL. I would say if you're not comfortable then a plain black pashmina or a black cardi or shrug thingy would be perfect.


----------



## simone1710 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive attached the shoes, i have got a black cardi but its a short one that stop just under the bust, (i havn't got a picture) i tried tha ton with it but it didnt really look right :-S


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm. I can't see the shoes...

If not a cardigan I reckon a pashmina shawl thing





ETA - Saw the shoes! I agree, they'd look great!


----------



## simone1710 (Nov 10, 2008)

ok then, i'll have a look around for some sort of shawl, thanks for your help everyone! i'll be back if i get stuck again!! lol

Simone


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 10, 2008)

i would sugest either an oversized cardigin like the one from american apparel (though i am sure you can find one cheaper i am just using that for refrence),






or perhaps a sloucy vest.

i just think something a little less structured would look good with such a structured dress


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 10, 2008)

I think as long as you don't overdo it with accessories you should be fine. Keep everything else simple since the dress itself is already a huge statement.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're afraid of it being too much sparkle, I'd add a black blazer or a sweater, shrug, or pashmina. Or adding a thick black belt to the dress or a black sash worn as a belt would help to tone it down as well. I like the black shoes.



Good luck and have fun!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I'd go with a little black cardy or something



Gorgeous dress btw!


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the dress will look great. I just hope you are not falling out, or up, like the model, lol.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot, I'd let that sucker shine!

If I bought a sequined dress, my intent _would_ be to sparkle, lol!!

I would go with gold shoes and a gold sequined evening purse and show off!!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dress





A black bolero would work well.

your going to look amazing.


----------



## MichelleB (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe some low key shoes to tone it down a bit but its gorgeous and if I wore it I wouldn't want to tone it down!


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 13, 2008)

I would say a black jacket and black shoes...and no accessories except modest earrings...play up ur skin with plenty bronzer etc, and when its time to club lose the jacket! that dress screams DIVA





Btw, an updo is more formal than playful curls, u might want to consider this if u have long hair


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous dress




A black bolero would work well.

your going to look amazing.

I agree with the black bolero. And don't go with many accessory, maybe just some earrings


----------



## shelley s. (Nov 19, 2008)

That dress is adorable!

I say sparkle on!


----------

